# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  الرووووول تب

## المالك الحزين

*راح زمانك يالابتوب*

*جاء  وقت  الرووول توب*


 ادخل علة الرابط الاتي وشوووووووووووف العجايب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ثائر جادالله

حلووووووووووووووووو بس صعبه شوي :SnipeR (16):

----------


## المالك الحزين

> حلووووووووووووووووو بس صعبه شوي


والله يا ثائر ما في شي صعب على التكنلوجيا
 اسعدني مرورك

----------

